# 'Munsters' star Yvonne De Carlo dies



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*'Munsters' star Yvonne De Carlo dies *
By BOB THOMAS, Associated Press Writer
5 minutes ago

Yvonne De Carlo, the beautiful star who played Moses' wife in "The Ten Commandments" but achieved her greatest popularity on TV's slapstick comedy "The Munsters," has died. She was 84.

De Carlo died of natural causes Monday at the Motion Picture & Television facility in suburban Los Angeles, longtime friend and television producer Kevin Burns said Wednesday.

De Carlo, whose shapely figure helped launch her career in B-movie desert adventures and Westerns, rose to more important roles in the 1950s. Later, she had a key role in a landmark Broadway musical, Stephen Sondheim's "Follies."

But for TV viewers, she will always be known as Lily Munster in the 1964-1966 horror-movie spoof "The Munsters." The series (the name allegedly derived from "fun-monsters") offered a gallery of Universal Pictures grotesques, including Dracula and Frankenstein's monster, in a cobwebbed gothic setting.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Wow I must be gettin old.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

aw, man...


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Rest in Peace Yvonne.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Bless her. I loved that show.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ah those early child hood dreams


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great legacy. Don't know too many people that don't know who Lily Munster was.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good-by Lily


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Damn that sucks  RIP


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sexy to the end!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

This makes me very sad.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Very sorry to see her go. I used to rush into the house every day after school just to watch *The Munsters. *A sad day indeed.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

She was a great figure in my childhood. We had a monster clubhouse and one of the kids wrote and got a signed picture. All of us were thrilled. Missing her.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

scareme said:


> She was a great figure in my childhood. We had a monster clubhouse and one of the kids wrote and got a signed picture. All of us were thrilled. Missing her.


That is an awesome memory that you will all carry with you. Little things like that from our childhoods mean so, so much to us.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Sorry to see her go, always wanted a mom that looked like Herman Munster's wife.


----------

